# MBTI support



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Most of the members here have tested themselves by the MBTI/Jung system. There are numerous diverse personality traits that are pronounced to different degrees among the members, but why the variety?

I would like to see the results people get for other supporting tests.
Having done further tests, I recommend people do the following:
1. Enneagram
and
2. SLOAN/Global 5

And see the results. Although these tests are classified as personality type indices, there are greater advantages to using the results as to see how one's attitudes (which project from our core personalities) are manifested.

PLEASE SHOW YOUR RESULTS IN THE THREAD (percentages from Enneagram and letters from SLOAN)









The Highest percentage with the highest adjacent wing indicates the type. Only adjacent numbers represent wing. Eg. 5 would only have a 4 or a 6 wing.

My results were as follows:

Enneagram - 8 wing 9
SLOAN type - RCUEI


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Enneagram: 5w4 
SLOAN: RCUEI [primary Reserved; R(88%)C(82%)U(64%)E(64%)I(74%)]

I took the 60 word-choice test, and to be honest, I thought that it was a little vague. Some of the prompts seemed to go more than one way. I'm not sure about the other SLOAN tests, but I wasn't wild about the word choice test. 

Apart from that, I think the Enneagram is more illuminating, in my case. The use of "wings" seems to be a good idea. Since I'm a 5w4, it provides a better explanation of my sometimes strong F undercurrent. On some of the INTP fora, the Enneagram is discussed, and INTPs have a strong tendency toward being Fives (though some less intuitive INTPs have also scored as Nines). 

As the psychologist here, could you explain to me why there can be no 5w8, or some such combination? I'm aware that the wing is supposed to be one of the adjacent points, but what is the basis of this rule? 

I think I'll retake the SLOAN and see what the results are.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I will give you a very minor description of the wings at this present time.. And will get back to this point at a later point. 

Types eight, nine and one as they are laid in tandem along the apex points of the enneagram symbol, they represent the instinctual response of the core personality. With the two, three and four points lying within the feeling source. Whilst the five, six and seven lying within the thinking function. The diversions of these types in your type do indeed support the rational structure of the INTP (most of whom score 5w4/6). This is the observational disposition point. It relates to an avoidant style of personality that detaches from a situation to look at it using logic and reason. If your dominant wing lay in the 4 it may share a form of the eights confrontational style, but the root of this is in the expressive tempermentality of the wing. The point to having these functions in adjacent positions is how they interject with each other. 

For example, as you had described an emotional underflow in your personality, having an four wing would cause a greater amount of interjection between your rational structures and your emotive structures. You may find that you become agitated rather than aggravated as such when you logic has been infringed by emotionalism or superfluous suggestion (repetition of a fallacious argument etc.) Though I can see how the confronter eight may seem more applicable, chances are that you may not be inclined to take so sharp a defendant/persecutive stance given the facts under consideration. You may feel for it, but the feelings come under your logical scrutiny. As for the eight. The thoughts are dominated by the instinctual function of rage and self-preservation. Thoughts come as a supportive function to this. 

To compare with the MBTI functions in your case:
5-Perception, Innovation, Isolation and Secretiveness.
I think some of those words jump out already in the connectivity to an INTP.

The Perception function is included, the Isolation of Introversion is included, Secretiveness relates to the Introverted Thought function, And innovation relates to the attitude of using the other three functions, your Ne function. This seems established in your case anyway. Now to the wings.

WINGS
You wish to know whether the wing 4 is more applicable than a wing 8.
Well inclusive of the vague description aforementioned, the 4 function is the transitional point from Feeling to Thought.

Four is described as: Expressive, Emotive, Self-absorbed and Temperamental
As already stated, your temper mentality may be perceived by yourself to indicate the anger force of an eight.
But when placed in context, it is a support more of the oppositional goals asserted by the other three functions.
This supportive wing would suggest that your emotional underflow would stem from an emphasis of your Introverted functions in INTP. As with the isolation function, self-absorption supports the depth in which you would immerse yourself in your thoughts. You practically exclude others from them altogether, yet the Expression function supports a pressing requirement (as influenced by your emotions) to directly express the ingenuity and innovation of such formed ideas. I get the impression that you hate inadequate use of well-reasoned ideas, and most importantly become reactive to abuse of your theories. Well this would come under the cross-reference of persons infringing on your principles, and as principles go, your logical principles are included.

As for the eight. This is a misconception. Technically you have the eight function, as do all of us. However the enneagram does not include this in your analysis as it is one of your underdeveloped (or unnecessary) instinctual supports. Many enneagram purists would argue that if its not on the list it is irrelevant, however I personally disagree. Think of the eight as your shadow wing, and one being your opposite. The shadow wing would take hold only when your reason was incapacitated. Should this occur, you would be described under MBTI as your xNxP turning into an xSxJ. You would be using direct sensory judgements as opposed to an intuitive perception. You would essentially be mechanically animalistic.

I hope this helps.
As for the SLOAN, I think RCUEI isn't so bad, but to be sure, do it another two times. If the results do not come out 2/3-RCUEI then dismiss it, for now. The purpose for the direction of the words is to test certain temperament associations. Like if you have a hedonistic tendency or an altruistic tendency etc. I will try and locate another online version later.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you very much, I couldn't find anyone who could answer that for me until now.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Its all in a days work *assumes superhero pose* for psychology man. :laughing:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

http://images.similarminds.com/9.gif http://images.similarminds.com/spsosx.gif​
Here's my results from the Enneagram ( I took the 131-question one)



> Type 1 Perfectionism |||||||||| 38%
> Type 2 Helpfulness |||||||||||||||| 70%
> Type 3 Image Focus |||||||||| 38%
> Type 4 Hypersensitivity |||||||||||||||| 61%
> ...


Does this mean I'm a 9 wing 2/5?

I also got RCUAI on the SLOAN, but I saw quite a few words that described that type, so I dunno if that's completely accurate.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

lol _wow_ that's balanced. I think I alreayd lost my scores and forgot to post them, but my 5 and 9 were both at about 80%, and the next closest was something like 40.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> lol _wow_ that's balanced. I think I alreayd lost my scores and forgot to post them, but my 5 and 9 were both at about 80%, and the next closest was something like 40.


Hehe, I guess mine are pretty balanced now that I look at it. I'm more of a 9-2-5-6 wing, haha 
Part of that is due to not knowing how to answer a few of the questions though. :|

But you got a high 5 and 9 too! Coool


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

9w1 or (on percentage scores) 5w4
I would recommend you take the test again, but as this test result shows, you would lie under nine with a very weak/unpronounced one wing. You would qualify under the instinctive types.

Did you get a instinct sub-type with your result?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> 9w1 or (on percentage scores) 5w4
> I would recommend you take the test again, but as this test result shows, you would lie under nine with a very weak/unpronounced one wing. You would qualify under the instinctive types.
> 
> Did you get a instinct sub-type with your result?


Sorry, the Enneagram and SLOAN are both really new to me.
I'm not quite sure what you mean by instinct sub-type, but I'll post exactly what was on my results page in this quote. 



> Enneagram Test Results
> 
> The Enneagram is a personality system which divides the entire human personality into nine behavioral tendencies, this is your score on each...
> 
> ...


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Self-preservation.. Yup, this clears it up.
You are a nine with a One wing..

WIKI 9w1


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Self-preservation.. Yup, this clears it up.
> You are a nine with a One wing..
> 
> WIKI 9w1


Hm. Interesting. Thanks for the link  
I guess I could fit as a self pres, but I think I could be self pres, social, or sexual. The part that made me wonder if I'm self pres is the liking routine part. I don't like routines...hmmm


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Pothing Nerfect Selvagem


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Pothing Nerfect Selvagem


Uhhh, I guess you're saying that not everything they describe will have to agree with yourself or something? 
Maybe?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I get mixed results, with the 2,4, and 9 tied as my top scores. I usually assume I am a *4w5 sp/so/sx*, because otherwise I'd be a 2w1 or a 9w1. My 5 is higher than my 1, making it a more appropriate wing. In the past when I have taken the test, the four is tied with the two, or the four is tied with the nine. The four is consistently present, and is probably the most accurate. 

One test has me as an RCUAI, and another says I'm *RLUAI*. I think the RLUAI description fits me better, since I am easily hurt and get offended by things that others don't seem to notice. According to the tests, I'm right on the borderline with the C/L category, probably because I am calm and easygoing until my values are threatened. I rarely get annoyed or behave impatiently. I don't stress out over insignificant things.

The results of both systems were so borderline that I'd be interested in finding out what you folks think I am based on your interactions with me.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

2, 4, and 9 were your highest percentages?
What about the 3 and 8 percentages? Was 5 the highest out of the lot next to your 2, 4 and 9? 

I would not go into stating the case of affirming or denying your enneagram type based on this verbal interpretation alone. I do not wish to ingratiate a confirmation bias. And as a result I would like to see you do the tests again, in the case of the SLOAN, a 2:1 ratio out to be established before the results can be assessed. The accuracy is not really well based on one's interpretation of which is best, it is based on the honesty of your answers into relation how you act and tihnk, feel and behave. The beneficial use of SLOAN and Enneagram is to not only give more scope to the MBTI but also to try and minimalise the Barnum effect with these tests. But as I said to Selvagem, (in an odd fashion) - Nothing is Perfect.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

i got 2 and my next highest is 6


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Do you have the percentage results to display please.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I had *no 8 at all*, and my 3 was almost non-existent. The 8 was my lowest score, because it was the only thing I was completely missing. I didn't have very much 1 either. I'll just re-take it and see what it says about me today, since my results vary according to my moods. Then I'll let you analyze the details. I am curious to find out if this reveals anything new about me.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

> Type 1 Perfectionism.................|||||| 21%
> Type 2 Helpfulness....................|||||||||||||||||||| 81%
> Type 3 Image Focus..................|| 10%
> Type 4 Hypersensitivity..............|||||||||||||||||||| 81%
> ...



_So, this time, my 4 and 2 were tied, with 9 in third place. Sometimes the 4 and 9 are tied with 2 in third place. It depends on how I interpret the questions, because I find some of the questions ambiguous. I could answer intensely in either direction depending on how I interpret them, especially the ones about being laid-back and easygoing (9). I am not the sort to fret over little things of an impersonal nature, but become passionate about values. This time I had at least a little bit of 8.
_



> Big Five Test Results
> 
> Extroversion.............|| 7%
> Orderliness...............|| 7%
> ...


----------



## Anatta (Oct 8, 2009)

de l'eau salée said:


> Sorry, the Enneagram and SLOAN are both really new to me.
> I'm not quite sure what you mean by instinct sub-type, but I'll post exactly what was on my results page in this quote.


This is the first I've even heard of them!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I now think I'm a 5w4 and a RCUEI.


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

My Enneagram is: 4w5
My SLOAN is: RLOAN


----------

